# Massachusetts LOOK!! Found Golden



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope her family finds her. I bet they are wishing they had micro-chipped her!! Poor girl


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh, that's too sad.:bawling: Definitely a good reminder on the importance of microchipping--and making sure your dog is wearing a collar with up-to-date tags whenever outside.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

My gosh, she looks just like Leah. Who has a chip.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I know this dog has been lost for a long time but she does look like this girl doesn't she? Think it could be possible?

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=76445


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm hoping this pup has a family looking for her, she looks like she's been cared for.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> I know this dog has been lost for a long time but she does look like this girl doesn't she? Think it could be possible?
> 
> http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=76445


 
It never hurts to try! Are you going to contact them?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

You are right, it doesn't hurt to try so I called and left a message on the phone# listed for lost golden


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> You are right, it doesn't hurt to try so I called and left a message on the phone# listed for lost golden


OK thanks for the head's up, don't want to bombard this family either. Hoping both situations have good endings.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to shelter, and to lost golden parents. Hopefully all bases are covered


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The towns are about 60 minutes away from each other, but who knows. The resemblance is there.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

FYI
I notified Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue as well, Just in case no one claims this girl.

here is the response:


Ohhhh, poor girl! I just emailed the shelter to let them know we're here should her owners not come forward. I am not sure when they posted this, I was just on PF last night checking for GR;s and didn't see her. She has to be held 10 days. If you wouldn't mind keeping an eye on her, that would be great! 

Thanks for the heads up!

Lisa


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a happy ending with this story. She just melts my heart.:crossfing


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

How weird to see my own email response posted here. Is that legal? 

I am sure this gal will be ok. If her family doesn't come forward rescue is there for her if the shelter needs help.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> How weird to see my own email response posted here. Is that legal?
> 
> I am sure this gal will be ok. If her family doesn't come forward rescue is there for her if the shelter needs help.


 
Small world isn't it? LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She does look like Leah. Poor girl and I hope she finds her furever home.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I sent an email, too. Wouldn't it be amazing if it *is* the same dog!!! I'll be keeping an eye on her also.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> How weird to see my own email response posted here. Is that legal?
> 
> I am sure this gal will be ok. If her family doesn't come forward rescue is there for her if the shelter needs help.


LOL! I hope her owners come soon, but I know you'll take good care of her!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> How weird to see my own email response posted here. Is that legal?
> 
> I am sure this gal will be ok. If her family doesn't come forward rescue is there for her if the shelter needs help.


That is kind of weird I must say!!!! Glad everyone is keeping a watch on her.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Small world isn't it? LOL


That's one way of putting it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Posted her*

I posted this sweet dog on Petfinder in Lost and Found section, too,
in case her owners are looking there.

*There is another Lost and Found dog forum called Dog Detective.
Can someone check there and see if anyone has posted her as missing?*


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I sent an email, too. Wouldn't it be amazing if it *is* the same dog!!! I'll be keeping an eye on her also.


I received an email from the woman who the owner of the 'LOST' dog and she said that the 'FOUND' dog is not hers . 

When will this 'found' golden be able to be released? Lisa, are you still planning on checking into her. I'm not sure how far Pembroke is from me but I can probably get her out if necessary.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I received an email from the woman who the owner of the 'LOST' dog and she said that the 'FOUND' dog is not hers .
> 
> When will this 'found' golden be able to be released? Lisa, are you still planning on checking into her. I'm not sure how far Pembroke is from me but I can probably get her out if necessary.


I sent them all my info and asked them to contact me if they need help with her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll actually be in Pembroke on Easter Sunday. 

Depending on my work hours and their schedule I too can help pick up this dog any other day.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I received an email from the woman who the owner of the 'LOST' dog and she said that the 'FOUND' dog is not hers .
> 
> When will this 'found' golden be able to be released? Lisa, are you still planning on checking into her. I'm not sure how far Pembroke is from me but I can probably get her out if necessary.


 
Looks like you'ld be closer than me, think it's about 1.5 + hours for me (not counting traffic time), think she was found on the 6th of march. Probably available monday?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm about 45 minutes from Pembroke so if you need me just give me a holler. either email or phone and I can run down and pull her if necessary.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> I'm about 45 minutes from Pembroke so if you need me just give me a holler. either email or phone and I can run down and pull her if necessary.


 
Awesome


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She was reunited with her family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She was reunited with her family.


Wonderful News!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She was reunited with her family.


 
Wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo  wonderful news indeed!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yaaaayyyyy


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank God! that is the best news!:bigangel:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yay so good to hear that!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so great the he is going home.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

That is wonderful news!!


----------

